# Topics > Smart things > Smart wheelchair >  Scewo (formerly Scalevo), electric wheelchair which is able to climb stairs, Autonomous Systems Lab, Zurich, Switzerland

## Airicist

Developer - Autonomous Systems Lab

Website - scewo.com

youtube.com/Scewobro

facebook.com/scewo

twitter.com/scewo_official

instagram.com/scewo_official

----------


## Airicist

Scalevo - The stairclimbing wheelchair - ETH Zurich

Published on May 27, 2015




> The Scalevo wheelchair is a student project started in Summer 2014 at ETH Zurich. 
> 
> The wheelchair is electric powered and balances on two wheels while driving on even ground. To climb and descend stairs or overcome bigger obstacles a set of tracks can be lowered dynamically to keep the user level at all times.
> 
> The driving speed on the stairs and balancing on the ground demonstrated in the video will be increased after further testing.

----------


## Airicist

First snow with Scewo

Published on Jan 3, 2017




> Our first quick test with the Scewo in the snow. :-)

----------


## Airicist

Scewo - wheelchair mobility of tomorrow

Published on Jan 28, 2017




> Scalevo became Scewo with a second, improved prototype. Now we need your support to make our dream come true, to make Scewo available and affordable for everyone.

----------


## Airicist

Scewo Bro, the probably coolest wheelchair in the world

Published on Sep 22, 2018




> Scewo Bro can be ordered from September 21 2018 in Switzerland. The expansion into further countries follows step by step. Follow our social media channels to keep updated!

----------

